# 3 yr old - dry but will only poo in a nappy



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Ou 3 year old daughter refuses to poo anywhere else other than a nappy to the extent that she got so upset at nursery 
the other day because she needed a poo and she didn't have a nappy that she gave herself really bad tummy ache 
followed by, when we finally got her home and put a nappy on her, diarrhoea.  I have, to date, not been forcing the issue but I don't see this getting any better.  We have tried reasoning and/or bribing her to no avail.  She will go on the loo for a wee but also uses a potty.  She is dry both during the day and at night and will always tell us when she needs to go to the loo for a wee and will always tell us when  she needs a nappy to have a poo but she just won't do it on the loo.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

